# Offered without comment :)



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

_
"[Lucia] Lucas kept herself busy during the pandemic while on lockdown in Germany making music videos with her partner, the contralto Ariana Lucas. Their video "Coffee, Gin, and Murder," filmed partially in the Lucas's own studio apartment in Karlsruhe, is a spoof on Act 3, Scene I of Wagner's Siegfried. In the video, Wotan (played by Lucas), returns from a quarantine walk in mask and surgical gloves, and summons a grouchy Erda, performed by Ariana Lucas, out of eternal slumber by brewing her an espresso."_

P.S. Lucia Lucas recently sang Angelotti at the Met.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Your P.S. was clearly intended as the clue to the mystery of who is singing Wotan. Maybe I'm the only one so out of it as to need that clue!

The idea of this is cute and funny (at least at first), but I found the singing and piano playing so painful I barely made it to the end. I think the parody would have been sharper if they had lip-synched to a good recording, heightening the absurd mismatch between the epic score and the mundane setting. On this hearing Lucia Lucas is an execrable Wotan and sounds like a pretty mediocre singer at best. Why did the Met hire her, even for a bit part like Angelotti? Or is that not a safe question to ask? This web site calls her an "International Heldenbaritonistin":

https://www.lucialucas.com/

That's at least as funny as the _Siegfried_ sketch.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Woodduck said:


> On this hearing Lucia Lucas is an execrable Wotan and sounds like a pretty mediocre singer at best. Why did the Met hire her, even for a bit part like Angelotti?


I don't think we exactly need the wisdom of the gods to figure that one out .


----------

